# Charting book for the novice?



## skinner36 (4 June 2008)

Can anyone recommend a book to learn about charting for novices?


----------



## Schmuckie (4 June 2008)

*Re: Charting book for the novice*

This one has been mentioned in a couple of threads:  

http://www.tradethetruth.com/pics/mtmv3.pdf

It's downloadable and free, but very lengthy.  An excellent explanation of behaviour and how it's reflected in the charts.


----------



## pattyp (4 June 2008)

*Re: Charting book for the novice*

Louise Bedford - Charting Secrets... 

http://www.tradingsecrets.com.au/shop/p-cs.htm

IMO - Great Intro into the subject... And its an easy read.

Pat


----------



## sam76 (4 June 2008)

*Re: Charting book for the novice*



pattyp said:


> Louise Bedford - Charting Secrets...
> 
> http://www.tradingsecrets.com.au/shop/p-cs.htm
> 
> ...




Agreed.


----------



## Sean K (4 June 2008)

*Re: Charting book for the novice*

You could also get just about everything you need for free off the net.

Just Google charting and technical analysis and it will take you weeks to get through it all.

And if you wanted to support the ASF bookshop, you might find a good one there.


----------



## skinner36 (4 June 2008)

*Re: Charting book for the novice*

Agreed, there is a lot of good information on the web but there is also a lot that is not so good.

That's why I thought I would ask for any recommendations from the experts here.

I will gladly support the ASF site by purchasing from the forum.


----------



## SevenFX (4 June 2008)

*Re: Charting book for the novice*

Hi Skinner.

There are also some good video material on Paritech site on a module pay basis.  They have developed for the likes of Commsec n many others.
http://www.paritech.com.au/AU/products/multimedia/default.asp

Few other site offer free video charting material here n there 2.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## MRC & Co (4 June 2008)

Just on the ASF bookshop, it has good prices and excellent delivery, never had something delivered so fast!


----------

